# My swing analysis of Scott's swing



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

I was asked to do a swing analysis of Scott's golf swing... I thought some of you might find this useful for yourselves.

Scotts Swing - YouTube - My Swing (front view)

My Analysis - YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - Scott Analysis 1


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

thats a really good analysis of his swing i like how you could stop his swing before impact i have to do my swing slowly to try and recreate that lol :thumbsup:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea, very cool. You know your stuff Scott. What software did you use for that?


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm impressed with the 'center of gravity' stuff. 

i saw my swing for the first time today... anyone want a crack at it? hehe... nevermind. thats another can of worms.

was it the v1 2.0 system? looked familiar. i'm a member over at ushandicap.com. it was included in my membership, and i look forward to using it. thanks for giving me somewhere to start.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> Yea, very cool. You know your stuff Scott. What software did you use for that?


V1 software.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice. I'll have to check that out. Thanks.


----------

